# Replating Case (2/2)



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Continue...

A red gold plating










A "nickel" replating










an harmonious patina


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very interesting Tranber!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Very interesting Tranber!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Seconded.

I have to confess to steering clear of plated and gold filled watches because I'm too worried about wearing through the finish :sweatdrop:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Thirded


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bertran, thanks for this information, and apologies NOT needed for your excellent English - much, much better than my school French! "Merci Beaucoup" is as much as I remember, but it was more than 50 years ago now! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great topic Bertrand! ...one I have pondered over many times...and the prices seem very reasonable.

Does your local company also do the polishing before the re-plating? Or do you do that?

Also, what about chrome plating? In the past, I've had a few fine watches where I would have liked to have got the case re-chromed.

Another related area is the "repair" of gold filled cases. By "repair", I mean the addition of gold to areas where brassing has occurred. I don't think this is achieved with electro-plating though...more likely with gold soldering by a jeweller. Just wondered if you had ever had it done?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for yur comments.

The polishing has to be done by myself. That's a very difficult job that I tried on several watches which have been sacrified to be franc, except one (the LIP in pic). This means that actually I have to bring them a relatively "clean" case.

They do the chrome plating and I asked them to do some watches, but I am not so happy as the gold one. New chrome creates IMHO too much contrast with an old dial, but this is of course a personnal opinion.

My first intention was to replate with "gold leaf", but some peoples on the swiss forum told me that it was very difficult to get a work as nicest as the electro plating. I don't forgot the idea to do it, convinced that the result will not be comparable but totally different which allow yu to try it. For small partial repairs, it can maybe work except that the color and the aspect will be certainly different.

Bertrand


----------

